# Ok, I have to ask... D7200 VS 80D



## SuzukiGS750EZ

I bought a Canon Digital Rebel XTi about 10 years ago and lost interest in the camera some years later. I just felt like i outgrew the camera and at the time i couldn't afford it. I ended up using the excuse "it was too big to bring out" and well, you can image the rest. I got an Olympus TG-820 iHS and carried that since it took decent photos. I had some lenses, accessories, was used to the menu's, etc. So i went along and purchased my Canon 80D from the camera shop my uncle has worked at for FOREVER in NJ and living in CT i ended up with instant gratification, i got it the next day. It wasn't an impulse buy as i have been looking at a camera for quite some time and it was in my budget so that's why i went with it. Days into owning it i was snooping around on the internet and found out that the Nikon D7200 is the competitor to the 80D. My uncle is a nikon guy so i have been able to play with them and owned one at one point, a Coolpix 5400. Anyways, everyone says the nikon produces sharper images and is better in low light. I know the canon is no slouch, but did i shoot myself in the foot money wise when i could have taken the money i spent on the 80D and bought the D7200? Are the differences in sharpness and low light performance negligible? Besides for video (which i don't do much of) what does the canon have over the nikon? Not that i can go back and return it, nor do i want to sell it (just bought a battery grip for it which i have always wanted), just wondering why canon answered the d7200 with this if it's not "as good". I know i'm asking in a canon forum so i suspect i'll get defensive answers of some sort, but in a good way. Thanks!


----------



## goodguy

Both the 80D and D7200 are very good camera.
Getting either one is a good choice.
They are similar in many ways and each has a bit of advantage.
It looks like you are really aware of the main differences of the 2 cameras.
The main advantage of the 80D is its auto focus in video, not doing lots of video means that this advantage is indeed not so important for you.
The sensor on the 80D is Canon's best current APS-C sensor.

On the other hand the sensor on the D7200 is one of the best APS-C sensors in the market today, it does have a bit better low light performance then the 80D and also have better dynamic range.
Potentially it can produce sharper pictures due to the lack of AA filter.

Both have very good auto focus systems

Comparing them is like comparing Toyota Corolla vs Honda Civic, both good, both will do the job you want.
The 80D is a better video camera, the D7200 is the better picture taking machine but again it doesn't mean the 80D is bad.

Keep the D7200, for pictures you got the better camera in my eyes, invest in improving your skills and in good lenses, this will truly make the difference and not so much the 80D or D7200

Why is the D7200 rated a bit better for pictures then the 80D ?
Well the answer is in the sensor, Canon is making its own sensor while the Nikon sensor is made by Sony which is the best sensor maker in the world, Canon has been really improving with its sensor technology and slowly closing the gap with Sony but Sony is still leading the market with its sensors.


----------



## beagle100

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> I bought a Canon Digital Rebel XTi about 10 years ago and lost interest in the camera some years later. I just felt like i outgrew the camera and at the time i couldn't afford it. I ended up using the excuse "it was too big to bring out" and well, you can image the rest. I got an Olympus TG-820 iHS and carried that since it took decent photos. I had some lenses, accessories, was used to the menu's, etc. So i went along and purchased my Canon 80D from the camera shop my uncle has worked at for FOREVER in NJ and living in CT i ended up with instant gratification, i got it the next day. It wasn't an impulse buy as i have been looking at a camera for quite some time and it was in my budget so that's why i went with it. Days into owning it i was snooping around on the internet and found out that the Nikon D7200 is the competitor to the 80D. My uncle is a nikon guy so i have been able to play with them and owned one at one point, a Coolpix 5400. Anyways, everyone says the nikon produces sharper images and is better in low light. I know the canon is no slouch, but did i shoot myself in the foot money wise when i could have taken the money i spent on the 80D and bought the D7200? Are the differences in sharpness and low light performance negligible? Besides for video (which i don't do much of) what does the canon have over the nikon? Not that i can go back and return it, nor do i want to sell it (just bought a battery grip for it which i have always wanted), just wondering why canon answered the d7200 with this if it's not "as good". I know i'm asking in a canon forum so i suspect i'll get defensive answers of some sort, but in a good way. Thanks!



I would get the Canon 80D  (better "IQ" image quality, faster AF, etc)   - it also depends on the selection of lens - quality,  price, availability of different focal ranges, apertures,  etc. which is important

but if the camera feels  "too big to bring out" then you should probably be looking at the *mirrorless* camera options  (Canon M5, Sony, Fuji, etc.)


----------



## goodguy

I was waiting for Mr "beagle100" to show up, always good for a chuckle, thx buddy for making me smile.

Let me repeat this as you might get the wrong impression,
1.The D7200 does have better dynamic range,
2.Potentially sharper images due to the removal of the AA filter (the 80D still have the AA filter)
3.Auto focus systems are fantastic on both, haven't seen any comparison between them but they are probably extremely close in performance to a point that I wouldn't bother considering one over the other due to this issue.

So again, in my eyes while both cameras are excellent for stills photography the D7200 has a slight edge so enjoy your camera and now focus on honing your skills and maybe getting some good lenses.


----------



## beagle100

goodguy said:


> I was waiting for Mr "beagle100" to show up, always good for a chuckle, thx buddy for making me smile.
> e  and now focus on honing your skills and maybe getting some good lenses.



LOL !
another jealous "Nikonian" !
I too use to shoot with a Nikon until I discovered why most of the pros shoot with Canon !


----------



## Braineack

And why is that?  it's certainly not sensor technology.  (the D7200 beats it in: ISO Sensitivity, SNR, Dynamic Range, Tonal Range, and Color Sensitivity)

While the 80D might actually have the edge in the AF module itself -- the claims the AF is faster and the IQ is better are very much unsubstantiated.

Otherwise they are really comparable, so it ultimately comes down to if you already own EF or F mount lenses, or you really want the articulating screen.


----------



## beagle100

_"I know i'm asking in a canon forum so i suspect i'll get defensive answers of some sort, but in a good way."_

it's always in a "good way" !

Why would anyone tell you one camera is "better" than another ?


----------



## goodguy

beagle100 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for Mr "beagle100" to show up, always good for a chuckle, thx buddy for making me smile.
> e  and now focus on honing your skills and maybe getting some good lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL !
> another jealous "Nikonian" !
> I too use to shoot with a Nikon until I discovered why most of the pros shoot with Canon !
Click to expand...


Its always the easiest to simply talk down to someone who is telling the truth, trying to discredit the person and not facts is very poor tactics.
You do this to anyone who disagrees with you or say something that you don't like.

Well no matter what you say the facts are facts, when it comes to dynamic range D7200 is better
Low light performance D7200 has little bit better performance.
Sharpness again is same thing, due to removable of AA filter on the D7200 sensor can potentially get sharper images.

To OP this is all very much ego wars here, disregard them, I will repeat that you got a wonderful camera, to really get best results the 2 things you should concentrate at is skills and getting good lenses.


----------



## Advanced Photo

They both have an APSC sensor, but the Nikon has more sensor area:  15.28µm2 vs 14.06µm2.
It also has a higher resolution LCD screen although the Canon has an articulated screen.
The higher color depth, the better ISO and dynamic range, longer shooting on a charge, more focus points and 50,000 more actuations before recommended shutter replacement (I never replace shutters at the recommended interval but wait till failure, but a higher rating _could_ indicate a more robust mechanism) all make Nikon a slightly better choice. (for me at least)


----------



## beagle100

goodguy said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for Mr "beagle100" to show up, always good for a chuckle, thx buddy for making me smile.
> e  and now focus on honing your skills and maybe getting some good lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another jealous "Nikonian" !
> I too use to shoot with a Nikon until I discovered why most of the pros shoot with Canon !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Io OP this is all very much ego wars here, disregard them, I will repeat that you got a wonderful camera, to really get best results the 2 things you should concentrate at is skills and getting good lenses.
Click to expand...


LOL!
Obviously Canon is better, why else would most of the professionals use Canon
Canon is a "slightly better" choice ... and the lens are definitely better (everyone agrees that's true)


----------



## Derrel

https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...4c8b25627451205b5d231cd9e03dedbf&action=click

80D has a touch screen for control adjustments AND for tap-to-focus, and an articulated screen.
D7200 has two card slots, the Canon only one.
Both come with WiFi and NFC standard.

Both are fairly advanced cameras. Pretty close in most respects.


----------



## beagle100

Derrel said:


> https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?fr=yhs-Lkry-
> 80D has a touch screen for control adjustments AND for tap-to-focus, and an articulated screen.
> D7200 has two card slots, the Canon only one.
> Both come with WiFi and NFC standard.
> Both are fairly advanced cameras. Pretty close in most respects.



but do they have a selfie face detection mode?


----------



## Dave442

The only solution for you is to keep the 80D and buy a D7200


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ

Dave442 said:


> The only solution for you is to keep the 80D and buy a D7200


I'll start a go fund me lol


----------



## Advanced Photo

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only solution for you is to keep the 80D and buy a D7200
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start a go fund me lol
Click to expand...

Try kickstarter.


----------



## goodguy

beagle100 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for Mr "beagle100" to show up, always good for a chuckle, thx buddy for making me smile.
> e  and now focus on honing your skills and maybe getting some good lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another jealous "Nikonian" !
> I too use to shoot with a Nikon until I discovered why most of the pros shoot with Canon !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Io OP this is all very much ego wars here, disregard them, I will repeat that you got a wonderful camera, to really get best results the 2 things you should concentrate at is skills and getting good lenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> Obviously Canon is better, why else would most of the professionals use Canon
> Canon is a "slightly better" choice ... and the lens are definitely better (everyone agrees that's true)
Click to expand...

LOL!
This is where you are wrong, today most professionals are moving to Sony and Nikon and leaving Canon by the thousands, its a brand that loosing ground more and more.
If I was you I would jump ship and move to Sony or Nikon while your equipment is still worth something.


----------



## beagle100

goodguy said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting for Mr "beagle100" to show up, always good for a chuckle, thx buddy for making me smile.
> e  and now focus on honing your skills and maybe getting some good lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another jealous "Nikonian" !
> I too use to shoot with a Nikon until I discovered why most of the pros shoot with Canon !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Io OP this is all very much ego wars here, disregard them, I will repeat that you got a wonderful camera, to really get best results the 2 things you should concentrate at is skills and getting good lenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> Obviously Canon is better, why else would most of the professionals use Canon
> Canon is a "slightly better" choice ... and the lens are definitely better (everyone agrees that's true)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!
> Thhing.
Click to expand...


LOL !
Most former Nikon professional photographers have already moved to Canon
Nikon is rapidly "loosing" ground in the quality Dept.


----------



## Advanced Photo

You are both being silly now. Everyone knows all professional photographers are rapidly moving away from Nikon, Canon, Sony and the other SLR makers and using their cell phone cameras.


----------



## goodguy

beagle100 said:


> LOL !
> Most former Nikon professional photographers have already moved to Canon
> Nikon is rapidly "loosing" ground in the quality Dept.


Oh dear, poor guy, you got to lie to yourself and keep lying to feel good about Canon.
Sadly it will not help, Canon is slowly selling less and less.
Some of its cameras are still ok but not for long, good that there are still people like you that believe in it but that will not help in the long run, when it comes to DSLR Nikon is just getting Canon share but mostly its Sony who is getting most of the disillusioned Canon customers who jumped ship.


----------



## astroNikon

Forget Sony,Nikon and canon.
For a Blazingly great camera get a Note 7

It's the hottest one on the market !!
Scorches all dslrs in performance


----------



## Braineack

beagle100 said:


> LOL!
> Obviously Canon is better, why else would most of the professionals use Canon
> Canon is a "slightly better" choice ... and the lens are definitely better (everyone agrees that's true)



First off, you're making an anecdotal fallacy argument--you seriously debate like a 2nd grader.* There are plenty of reasons to explain why "most" of the professionals use Canon.

Second, is it even true that most professionals use a Canon?

Third, does everyone agree that Canon lenses are definitely better?


Drivel, trash post.  The OP is looking for substantive information to help determine which camera they should buy.  Your "Canonian" posts are not helping anyone.






*I take that back, that's offensive to 2nd graders.


----------



## Punisher911

Well, my opinion on the Canon vs Nikon is for the Canon lenses.... I almost was in favor of switching from my 70d to the Nikon 810 because the dynamic range and high ISO performance was just so much better than the 5dmkiii.... but then got the 5dmkiii because I figured the Canon glass will last forever and always be top notch and I figured eventually Canon would catch up to Nikon/Sony with their sensors...   the 5dmkiv still isn't on par with them, but it is finally close and we still have the Canon lenses to help. For the record, I plan to trade my mkiii in today for the mkiv..... 

As for 80d vs 7200, not sure if the 7200 is touch screen, but they do come in handy. Specially for quick zooms to check eye focus and things like that. That's the one thing I miss about my 70d when I got my 5dmkiii....even setting changes are quick when you can just touch what you want to change, versus moving the joystick around.


----------



## Braineack

Punisher911 said:


> Well, my opinion on the Canon vs Nikon is for the Canon lenses.... I almost was in favor of switching from my 70d to the Nikon 810 because the dynamic range and high ISO performance was just so much better than the 5dmkiii.... but then got the 5dmkiii because I figured the Canon glass will last forever and always be top notch and I figured eventually Canon would catch up to Nikon/Sony with their sensors... the 5dmkiv still isn't on par with them, but it is finally close and we still have the Canon lenses to help. For the record, I plan to trade my mkiii in today for the mkiv.....


Such a Nikonian.


----------



## Punisher911

Braineack said:


> Punisher911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my opinion on the Canon vs Nikon is for the Canon lenses.... I almost was in favor of switching from my 70d to the Nikon 810 because the dynamic range and high ISO performance was just so much better than the 5dmkiii.... but then got the 5dmkiii because I figured the Canon glass will last forever and always be top notch and I figured eventually Canon would catch up to Nikon/Sony with their sensors... the 5dmkiv still isn't on par with them, but it is finally close and we still have the Canon lenses to help. For the record, I plan to trade my mkiii in today for the mkiv.....
> 
> 
> 
> Such a Nikonian.
Click to expand...


How exactly am I a "Nikonian"? Unless I misunderstand the definition, I have not nor will I most likely ever own a Nikon. Yes, I said the 810 has a better dynamic range and high ISO performance. That was it. All I said was that the Canon 5dmkiv has finally come close to the picture quality of the D810. I own all Canon gear.


----------



## Braineack

you missed the sarcasm...


----------



## Punisher911

Braineack said:


> you missed the sarcasm...



Oh.. lol  sorry....


----------



## OGsPhotography

This is all just a case of buyers remorse by the OP.

OP already bought the body and just wants reassurance that he/ she made a smart move.

IMO you did, because I have a 70D and like it so why not recommend the 80D haha.

PS I didn't look at Nikon or any other manufacturer then ( when I bought) nor do I plan to now there is way too many cameras and who cares! 

Sent from my iCamera.


----------



## astroNikon

Canon .. Nikon . Sony
If you have specific requirements then it makes the decision process much easier.

For instance if you *require* a flippy screen, then that limits your options.
If you know you want a higher DR or higher ISO, then that limits your options once again.
If you have a limited budget, then that once again limits your options.

If all of your friends shoot Canon or Nikon, then I think it's best to go the route of what your friend photogs have as you can borrow and learn the technicalities from them.

If you want top notch video for a certain price, once against a limited requirement.

So it's probably better to create a list of wants first then go from there.  Of course, the problem is if you don't really know what you want, then it's hard to figure out.  But you still can create a list of requirements and work from there.  

So if focus peaking if a primary requirement then it should knock off most cameras just from that.

If you want it all, then I hope price isn't a limiting factor.


----------



## goodguy

OGsPhotography said:


> This is all just a case of buyers remorse by the OP.
> 
> OP already bought the body and just wants reassurance that he/ she made a smart move.
> 
> IMO you did, because I have a 70D and like it so why not recommend the 80D haha.
> 
> PS I didn't look at Nikon or any other manufacturer then ( when I bought) nor do I plan to now there is way too many cameras and who cares!
> 
> Sent from my iCamera.


You hit the nail on its head, its all about the need for reassurance.
OP got a good camera, now instead of having buyer remorse best thing is to concentrate at improving skills.
As we all said you cant go wrong with either 80D or D7200, both very good and very close so no need to worry about the tool you bought and concentrate what really matter YOU and how you learn photography.


----------



## robbins.photo

Ok, so for the op.. after reading through this I can tell you that the most important difference between these two camera bodies is... you.

Your skills will determine your results far more than say a difference in high ISO to low noise, or dynamic range, etc.

So don't worry about the stats between the two cameras and focus on your technique.  That's really what is going to make the biggest difference in the final outcome.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so for the op.. after reading through this I can tell you that the most important difference between these two camera bodies is... you.
> 
> Your skills will determine your results far more than say a difference in high ISO to low noise, or dynamic range, etc.
> 
> So don't worry about the stats between the two cameras and focus on your technique.  That's really what is going to make the biggest difference in the final outcome.


Fair enough.


----------



## spiralout462

The 80d is better for Canon shooters, the 7200 is better for Nikon shooters.  Neither is "better" than the other.


----------



## TCampbell

You shouldn't agonize over camera brands.  In today's market, "every" current camera is a very good camera.  

I am somewhat amused by those who declare that some camera is "better" because of one attribute.  First... there are so many attributes to consider and nobody wins hands-down in all of them.  It's _always_ a game of trade-offs. 

Second, the "camera 'a' has better dynamic range than camera 'b'" causes me to ask the question:  At which ISO is this true?  It turns out the ISO makes a difference.  Just because a camera has more dynamic range at one ISO does not mean it has more at another (all digital cameras lose dynamic range as you increase the ISO).  Depending on the difference between upstream vs. downstream amplification of signal in the sensor, some cameras lose dynamic range faster than others.    A camera with better dynamic range than another at low ISO may trade places and have LESS dynamic range at high ISO.  (This turns out to be the case in many Canon vs. Nikon comparisons).

But that's just one aspect of the camera and there are so many.  The Canon 80D has dual-pixel CMOS AF which allows it to a better job of continuous AF while shooting video -- but that would only be important if you like to shoot video (this is something I rarely do).  But if you do want a camera for it's video capabilities, this single feature makes a huge difference.

In the pecking order of things that help you produce good images, the camera body ranks fairly low down on that list.    While it's certainly possible to have gear that is holding you back... usually that's not the case... usually your own skill is what's holding you back.  

If I were to rank things that I believe help contribute to better looking images then I'd say the list is:

1)  YOU - your skill... knowing how to use the tools you have to make gorgeous shots.  You can buy a wonderful camera, leave it fully automatic mode taking JPEG photos and get awful results all day long.  The best piano in the world wont help me play beautiful music if I don't learn to use it and practice.

2)  Lighting -- the best light isn't "natural" light (natural light can be awful)... the best light is the light you can control and get it to do what you want.  This means some auxiliary lighting and light modifiers can be a tremendous help.  But it also assumes you'd know how to use them (see #1 above).

3)  Lenses -- Lenses can provide so many attributes to the shot... the ability to "compress" the depth of a scene or "stretch" the depth of a scene, create a shallow depth of field, the quality of blur that you can apply to out-of-focus areas, the shape of diffraction spikes on points of light... and then there's the things we commonly think of and bundle into the term "sharpness" (which is really quite a few different optical attributes.)  There are other attributes that indirectly impact the image... such as the image stabilization capability or the performance of the focus motors (some are fast... some are sluggish and this can vary by lens type... not necessarily anything to do with the brand.  If you're shooting action you probably want snappy/responsive focus motors.  If you're shooting video you probably want smooth and quiet focus motors.  If you're on a budget maybe you just want cheap/affordable and focus motor performance isn't high on your list.

4)  Camera body -- and this is last on the list.  You can have an amazing camera body, but without #1, 2, or 3 above it may still be a struggle to produce the results you want.

Lastly... there's the question of what you want to do with the camera.  Some cameras have optimizations that cause them to be particularly good at certain things... and this isn't just a brand comparison question, it's a model comparison question.


----------



## weepete

Suzuki, as others have pointed out don't worry about it. The 80D is a more than capable camera and is a very good choice of body. Sure, the 7200 is slightly ahead in a couple of areas right at the edges of performance. In most scenarios you won't be able to tell the difference between an image shot with either camera.


----------



## bigal1000

80D if you have Canon lenses.  D7200 if have Nikon lenses !!


----------



## KmH

beagle100 said:


> I discovered why most of the pros shoot with Canon !


That begs 2 questions.
1. What was the reason why you think you discovered?
2. What source of information or poll indicates most professional photographers use Canon camera gear?


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ

KmH said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered why most of the pros shoot with Canon !
> 
> 
> 
> That begs 2 questions.
> 1. What was the reason why you think you discovered?
> 2. What source of information or poll indicates most professional photographers use Canon camera gear?
Click to expand...

The white lenses at NFL games of course


----------



## Peeb

I'm a Nikon guy but I have owned 4 canon cameras over the years (2 film and 2 digital) and they were WITHOUT EXCEPTION really fine instruments that captured great images.  My first real camera was a canonet GIII f/1.7 rangefinder, and it was SO awesome.  

Thinking that the Nikon will make 'sharper' images is really chasing fool's gold.  The sensor and lack of AA filter on the Nikon give you an advantage, but the story is mostly told in the combination of the glass and the operator, IMO.

EDIT: so why am I a nikon guy?  Paul Simon, of course.  A song that catchy makes you GOTTA go get a nikon and shoot kodachrome (back when you could)....

You'll be humming that tune the rest of the day now, BTW.


----------



## beagle100

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered why most of the pros shoot with Canon !
> 
> 
> 
> That begs 2 questions.
> 1. What was the reason why you think you discovered?
> 2. What source of information or poll indicates most professional photographers use Canon camera gear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The white lenses at NFL games of course
Click to expand...

\

sure, the big white Canon lens is for pros (especially sports)


----------



## gregdandou

A month and a half ago ,  i bought a canon 80d after close examining both the Nikon d7200 and 80d  at a  store  in  Athens . The grip , controls and quality 
of the 80d is FANTASTIC . The d7200 looks and feels cheaper and older.

I  was surprised after touching holding and pressing the shutter
buttons and the main control dials of both of
them ,  how much nicer the 80d grip and controls feel 
compared to the d7200. That is the main reason 
why i changed my mind after holding both
of them simultaneously and bought 80d. 

So far i have taken 1300 pictures and some videos from
the canon camera , and i am more than satisfied with the image
QUALITY , both jpeg and raw ( set Fine Picture Quality  and High ISO Noise Reduction to ‘’1’’) . The autofocus is instant and accurate  ,  for both stills and
videos with either the vf or the lv. The only thing i
don't like is the auto tracking ability of subjects through 
the vf.  The good news is that tracking through the lv is
awesome.

  I believe that d7200 is equally good or even better than 80d
with stills or tracking subjects , but the build 
and feel quality of the Canon is unmatched .

Don't believe everything you read
from  the  so called experts . I had read all the reviews and 
critics for two months and i was biased and ready 
to buy the Nikon d7200, but i had my mind 
changed after a visit to a store …. and found out  myself  , of  aspects  they  never reviewed in comparisons . 

The cost for changing the shutter 
mechanism in Greece is 160 Euros for the 80d after
100.000 shots and 300 Euros for the d7200 after 150.000.
So  after  300.000 shots   ,  the  Nikon will cost 600 Euros  while the Canon 480 Euros.

Go to a store  that has both of them 
touch and hold them , experiment with their buttons ,
menus and controls and make your own 
conclusion. I don't think that any serious amateur 
photographer will ever see the so called 
difference in dynamic range or 
differences at iso 25600 taken simultaneously at 
the same place with similar lenses and 
settings from both cameras.

Both cameras are great but I could 
buy only one , I forgot all the expert reviews about
superior image quality of the Nikon and chose the Canon for
the build quality , control and the awesome grip.

I am 45 years old and my older 
SLRS are PENTAX and MINOLTA so no strings 
attached to either the Nikon or the Canon cameras ,
last and least my profession is Civil Engineering 
and Topography ,  not paid photographer.

Greetings from 
GREECE .


----------



## greybeard

I'm a Nikon guy but I can honestly say that I would probably be just as happy with Canon or Sony or pretty much anything else.  Looks like the Nikon might have the edge in shadow detail but the Canon has the edge with video, AF, flippy touch screen.  I just bought a D750 but there are times I've thought about a 5d MK iii or iv.  My pictures probably wouldn't look much different no matter what I used.  It would still be ME pushing the buttons.  Just like you and the 80D/D7200 thing, it will still be you pushing the buttons.  I just digitized a bunch of Kodachrome 25 slides I had shot back in 1981 with a Minolta SRT 201 and a 50mm f/1.7.  My pictures I shoot today with my high tech new equipment don't look all that much better than those I shot 30 some years ago with with a manual match needle camera and a 50mm lens.


----------

